# i'd like to share a few photos of a spawning event that occurred for me today...



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

that is all. thanks for stopping by.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Love your photography. Nice fish too!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks mate-- wish I could take pics more often. Not enough time, and we all know photographing these events take so much of it...


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow you are amazing at photography !


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks everyone. was able to process a few more photos today.









































looking at the photos, im actually amazed that the female hardly sustained any damage despite the size discrepancy...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Stunning photography. The pair is beautiful too. Is the male a giant? The female is just dwarfed by him.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Fenghuang said:


> Stunning photography. The pair is beautiful too. Is the male a giant? The female is just dwarfed by him.


thanks, i suspect that he is, though he wasnt purchased as one. the female is also a bit smaller than the rest of my girls, so she could be a runt. hopefully the pair's characteristics will even out in the offspring.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

What beautiful pictures and fish too!


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

gorgeous photos & fish


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Wooow.

Beautiful! Grats on the spawn also!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I love your photography!! Are they siblings ?  their quite the match!!


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Amazing pictures! Seeing the scales so clear and crisp and in focus! I wish I could take pictures like that!!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Enzenga21 said:


> Amazing pictures! Seeing the scales so clear and crisp and in focus! I wish I could take pictures like that!!


Thanks. Patience and luck is the name of the game. I went through 60+ shots in order to produce those nine. Post processing with brightness/contrast, hue/sat, and color balance in Photoshop are staple tools of the trade.

I used a cannon rebel 20ds with a standard 15-50 mm lens. Proper lighting, manual focus, and right aperture go a very long way.

Your avatar looks well composed though.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Amazing fish. Do you have a spawn log up for these 2 beauties?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

farmgirl82 said:


> Amazing fish. Do you have a spawn log up for these 2 beauties?


not yet. i dont want to count my eggs before they hatch, especially with this male. the first two times i attempted to spawn with him, he failed egg tending and fry rearing the first time, and failed to spawn with a receptive female (she was in the s-position and trying to embrace with him). so far, he seems surprisingly attentive so if all goes well tomorrow (eggs should have hatched today but didnt, hoping they are actually fertilized), i'll start one up.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Cant wait. Good luck with them.


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

amphirion said:


> Thanks. Patience and luck is the name of the game. I went through 60+ shots in order to produce those nine. Post processing with brightness/contrast, hue/sat, and color balance in Photoshop are staple tools of the trade.
> 
> I used a cannon rebel 20ds with a standard 15-50 mm lens. Proper lighting, manual focus, and right aperture go a very long way.
> 
> Your avatar looks well composed though.


I cannot take credit for that. It's just a random image I found on a photo site that I really liked. 

I only have my trusty iPhone as a camera lol. Once you get into talking about lens and aperture and that stuff, I am completely lost! I'd like to learn more about photography actually - just where to find the time in the day  

Awesome pictures. Please keep posting more for us!!


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

amphirion said:


> not yet. i dont want to count my eggs before they hatch, especially with this male. the first two times i attempted to spawn with him, he failed egg tending and fry rearing the first time, and failed to spawn with a receptive female (she was in the s-position and trying to embrace with him). so far, he seems surprisingly attentive so if all goes well tomorrow (eggs should have hatched today but didnt, hoping they are actually fertilized), i'll start one up.


Fingers crossed for you. Will follow the log if you end up posting - especially with anticipation on seeing those photo skills used on fry pics!!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> I love your photography!! Are they siblings ?  their quite the match!!


actually, they arent. parents are from two different breeders. i do have a sibling of the male though. might cross them in the future, though id rather be invested in 1-2 projects max at a time.

for everyone else interested, spawn log has been set up: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=5038946#post5038946


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooh great! Defeniatley subscribing to the spawn log!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

amazing shots! and what pretty fish 8D


----------

